# Wouldn't it be fun if the Devil was here correcting the sinners on Earth?



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

We would no longer have to worry about all the ill people. He would just come and collect the evil souls of earth. What I mean is the criminals who abuse others and have no remorse for it and would secretly be keeping sociol order by removing all the pedophiles, rapists, kidnappers, people who murderered for the inheritance, and the general bullies who lead people to suicide and the ill of the world. I mean wouldnt that just be wonderful? Or would you find moral outrage with it? As a Christian one believes bad people go to hell to suffer for enternaity so honestly I dont think Christians would be very against this idea. What do you think? Kind of like the idea of Dexter killing a bunch of killers.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

EddyNash said:


> We would no longer have to worry about all the ill people. He would just come and collect the evil souls of earth. What I mean is the criminals who abuse others and have no remorse for it and would secretly be keeping sociol order by removing all the pedophiles, rapists, kidnappers, people who murderered for the inheritance, and the general bullies who lead people to suicide and the ill of the world. I mean wouldnt that just be wonderful? Or would you find moral outrage with it? As a Christian one believes bad people go to hell to suffer for enternaity so honestly I dont think Christians would be very against this idea. What do you think? Kind of like the idea of Dexter killing a bunch of killers.


wouldn't work. all you have to do is right before the Devil comes after you is to repent all your sins and the Devil would be powerless against you.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

johnson.han.3 said:


> wouldn't work. all you have to do is right before the Devil comes after you is to repent all your sins and the Devil would be powerless against you.


The Devil would just have to sneak up on the reprobates. It's obvious such repetance wouldn't be very authentic anyhow in most situations, certainly God wouldn't take such attempts to repent at face value. In any case, even if God did take the words at face value, not every single morally challenged perp will repent in time, some are bound to burn in hell.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Another Lost Cause said:


> The Devil would just have to sneak up on the reprobates. It's obvious such repetance wouldn't be very authentic anyhow in most situations, certainly God wouldn't take such attempts to repent at face value. In any case, even if God did take the words at face value, not every single morally challenged perp will repent in time, some are bound to burn in hell.


Well, actually they do. According to Christians anyways. lol.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... there's an interesting piece of theology in South Park of all places. Stan is praying for his soul, instead Satan appears and they end up having a conversation about neurology, materialism and he closes with an interesting remark: I have to do my part and put temptation into the world, you know, free will and shit. Weird place to start thinking about Christianity but I do think Matt and Trey stumbled on something very poignant on that episode.

I'm curious what effect your hypothetical reality will have on human behaviour and our understanding of free will. A little disclosure, I am non-religious, agnostic of a Roman Catholic background, and debating if I'm atheist or pantheist and indifferent about out post mortem fate. I prefer there is a continuation of life because there live/lived some amazing people on this planet and I have no intrests in retribution. The justice I care most about is prevention, after the fact it's too late. You can't unkill, unassault or unrape someone which is truly unfortunate. I don't know if this contributes to anything, but this is what I'm about. Now this doesn't mean I'm against the judicial system. In some cases I think we're to harsh, and in others I think we're to lenient. And other times I think we rationalize the crime, because ideology.

I don't know how I feel about taking pleasure in a person's punishment. I am capable of having violent, murderous and sadistic fantasies when I'm hurt or angry but I don't know who I would feel if those fantasies become a reality. Something has to be done for the benevolent party and safety of others but I don't have a perfect solution as to what that something is.

Back to free will, I know from myself I have a strong lust for freedom. To have have someone or something standing over my shoulders and monitoring everything I do and dishing out immediate punishment, well, that's enough to drive me insane or into a state of perpetual apathy.

... the argument of 'Oops, I did it again' cannot by true in Christian theology. If God is omniscient and omnipotent, it follows that God knows your thoughts and your feelings. And if God knows your thoughts and feelings to be insincere, God knows you're playing him for a sucker. No grace for you.

Donno if I contributed much, really.


----------



## SquashedBanana (Nov 11, 2015)

Doc Dangerstein said:


> ... the argument of 'Oops, I did it again' cannot by true in Christian theology. If God is omniscient and omnipotent, it follows that God knows your thoughts and your feelings. And if God knows your thoughts and feelings to be insincere, God knows you're playing him for a sucker. No grace for you.


Good point! If one genuinely repents of their mistakes and becomes a Christian, then it should naturally follow that they will try their hardest _not_ to screw up again. Mistakes are inevitable, but they shouldn't be intentional. (I'm a Christian, and this is my perspective, anyhow)



EddyNash said:


> As a Christian one believes bad people go to hell to suffer for enternaity so honestly I dont think Christians would be very against this idea. What do you think? Kind of like the idea of Dexter killing a bunch of killers.


Hmm. I don't think any Christian (or person) should be comfortable with the idea of anyone going to hell. (If a "Christian" says otherwise, they have some serious soul-searching to do. Hell sounds awful.) Besides, everyone screws up in life. It's not up to me who deserves to go to heaven, or hell :tongue:


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

In an odd way, despite how well intended that would be, would the Devil actually be encouraging human obliviousness and ignorance to the offenses he/she is trying to eliminate? To be knowledgeable of and aware of the realness of various atrocities is what encourages human growth in the first place. Humans will band together to formulate legislation or establish some sort of social order that will teach against and punish perceived offenses. That isn't to say neither of the aforementioned haven't been abused, but challenge arisen from disapproval stimulates movements for change and growth even at a snails' pace.

From an archetypal standpoint I feel the Devil has always been the better teacher. God is "do as I say, not as I do then you get a treat or I will make you suffer by hurting you and/or the ones you love". Pavlov much? The Devil is "sure, go on ahead, but don't complain when your actions come back to bite you...told ya so...I didn't say you should, I said you could, you acted on your own accord so don't go blaming me". I've yet to hear a biblical story of the Devil requiring the sacrifice of one's own spawn to profess their faith. If he temps, he gets off his own derriere (not send an underling in his name) approaches his target of temptation and tests them himself and requires a sacrifice of nothing else but something of the target themselves. Something like a compromise of a personal value or a piece of their essence (a.k.a.. 'soul'). No other party is pulled into the arrangement, it is strictly the Devil and the target.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

luthien337 said:


> Good point! If one genuinely repents of their mistakes and becomes a Christian, then it should naturally follow that they will try their hardest _not_ to screw up again. Mistakes are inevitable, but they shouldn't be intentional. (I'm a Christian, and this is my perspective, anyhow)
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. I don't think any Christian (or person) should be comfortable with the idea of anyone going to hell. (If a "Christian" says otherwise, they have some serious soul-searching to do. Hell sounds awful.) Besides, everyone screws up in life. It's not up to me who deserves to go to heaven, or hell :tongue:


If they were not okay with the idea of going to hell then they would go against god.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

UraniaIsis said:


> In an odd way, despite how well intended that would be, would the Devil actually be encouraging human obliviousness and ignorance to the offenses he/she is trying to eliminate? To be knowledgeable of and aware of the realness of various atrocities is what encourages human growth in the first place. Humans will band together to formulate legislation or establish some sort of social order that will teach against and punish perceived offenses. That isn't to say neither of the aforementioned haven't been abused, but challenge arisen from disapproval stimulates movements for change and growth even at a snails' pace.
> 
> From an archetypal standpoint I feel the Devil has always been the better teacher. God is "do as I say, not as I do then you get a treat or I will make you suffer by hurting you and/or the ones you love". Pavlov much? The Devil is "sure, go on ahead, but don't complain when your actions come back to bite you...told ya so...I didn't say you should, I said you could, you acted on your own accord so don't go blaming me". I've yet to hear a biblical story of the Devil requiring the sacrifice of one's own spawn to profess their faith. If he temps, he gets off his own derriere (not send an underling in his name) approaches his target of temptation and tests them himself and requires a sacrifice of nothing else but something of the target themselves. Something like a compromise of a personal value or a piece of their essence (a.k.a.. 'soul'). No other party is pulled into the arrangement, it is strictly the Devil and the target.


I agree auctually


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

This reminded me of the show Lucifer. I haven't watched it yet, but I know the premise of the show is he helps the police punish criminals because he got bored in hell. 





Interestingly, Alan Watts gives an analogy of Satan as the district attorney. So in both cases, the devil is siding with the law against criminals.


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

EddyNash said:


> We would no longer have to worry about all the ill people. He would just come and collect the evil souls of earth. What I mean is the criminals who abuse others and have no remorse for it and would secretly be keeping sociol order by removing all the pedophiles, rapists, kidnappers, people who murderered for the inheritance, and the general bullies who lead people to suicide and the ill of the world. I mean wouldnt that just be wonderful? Or would you find moral outrage with it? As a Christian one believes bad people go to hell to suffer for enternaity so honestly I dont think Christians would be very against this idea. What do you think? Kind of like the idea of Dexter killing a bunch of killers.


why be so selective? what about all the ****, midgets, schizos, druggies, alcos, sex addicts, single parents, orphans, bastards, tribal hunters, meat eaters, cheese eaters, gym bandits, people who don't say "bless you"...

you have such a small view of how hilarious the devil could make this world. i guess that's what happens when you're looking down from the moral high ground. everything looks teeny tiny


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

The Devil by myth, is no friend to sinners surely. He is the ruler of the sinners and thus as stated by many in this thread an agent of order and penance. 

But the truth of the devil is found in the moment of immoral action, a stain upon consciousness itself. To my mind the sin carries its punishment inherent to the action. And genuine and continual repentance for any immoral act, proper alignment with moral truth, is the only defense against hell on Earth. This means that the wages of sin are not death at all, but the out of alignment situation and feeling, the delusional separation, caused by sin and sinful/immoral intent. 

The hard truth of demons or personal egotistical delusions is that they offer up a delusional sense of happiness that is not genuine. It is the ego candy of "success", achievement, pride in good intent, righteous indignation, etc, all the ego errors of all the virtues. The Devil himself was so accomplished that this ego was his real failing. He was closest of all to perfection, supposedly, and yet unaccepting of the moral truth requiring alignment with God's wishes, ie perfect morality. That denial then is the most subtle, the worst, sin possible. 

The very thing you think is awesome about you is your slice of hell if you do not restrain yourself. 

My answer: The Devil (your ego) is very much RIGHT HERE, RIGHT NOW, correcting you and punishing you for your sins/immorality. The fact that you suggest he/isn't (that effect is not occurring) means you are in denial of moral truth already and blatantly unaware/immoral. There is no escape from judgement. It is ever present in all forms. Omnipresent. Omniscient. It is a moral law you either obey or fail to. In every action, in every way.


----------



## SquashedBanana (Nov 11, 2015)

EddyNash said:


> If they were not okay with the idea of going to hell then they would go against god.


I don't think that being reluctant to see people go to hell (as a Christian) is on par with going against the will of God. Hell is essentially *separation* from God; it's not where a mean god sends you when you're bad. God loves his people and wants us all with Him. Hell was not in the original design for humanity, so I don't think God wants people in hell either.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

luthien337 said:


> Good point! If one genuinely repents of their mistakes and becomes a Christian, then it should naturally follow that they will try their hardest _not_ to screw up again. Mistakes are inevitable, but they shouldn't be intentional. (I'm a Christian, and this is my perspective, anyhow)


... that's a reasonable position for non-Christians too. I'm more interested in the folklore and the thought than I am in actual salvation. I'm not going to like that I'm influenced by Greco-Roman thought, hermeticism, mathematics and science as well. So my readings are very speculative to say the least.



> Hmm. I don't think any Christian (or person) should be comfortable with the idea of anyone going to hell. (If a "Christian" says otherwise, they have some serious soul-searching to do. Hell sounds awful.) Besides, everyone screws up in life. It's not up to me who deserves to go to heaven, or hell :tongue:


... except many do, and they often hold positions of authority in church and government. The majority of Christians I come in contact with are first and foremost humanists who happen to believe in God and they emphasize the aspects of Christianity most compatible with humanist values.

It hasn't always been this way, and I'm not sure it is this way outside of western countries. We find the desire condemn expressed in other ideologies. Look at the cultural Marxists in the west, or the Arabic world, communist Russia, fascist Germany. It's all an infantile expression of 'muh feelz' coupled with a very fundamentalist reading of dogma.

I like your attitude, it shows that you not only believe in freedom of mind and conscience but choose to exercise the belief as well. Many prefer to disown their agency because they don't want to be held accountable or take responsibility for their life. Instead they choose authority because it's more convenient. I get having boundaries, so long as there is an understanding of why those boundaries exist and enforcing them when necessary. I don't get the pleasure in being the hanging judge.



... that's one way to look at the devil, @*ninjahitsawall* . I like the district attorney analogy. Another is the maverick or the mirror. In Genesis terms, dare I say I'm a Luciferian. Given the choice between order/security, ignorance and obiedience versus chaos/uncertainty, knowledge and freedom, I will choose the latter. I don't think Lucifer is inherently evil but a light who shows you the darkest recesses of the mind.

Temptaion is something that comes from within. If you look carefully at the trailer for Lucifer, he only shows the people what they secretly want. If you want to look for the origin of evil, I suggest fear. People are frightened of what they do not know and are scared to ask questions. The monsters that exist in the imagination make monsters of people. Side note, this is why Freudian psychoanalysis is crap. It starts with a premise that we all have some nasty, violent, sexual urges that we don't express and this in turn, makes us more neurotic. Truth is most people are heterosexual and quite vanilla. 

Anyway, Ne-digression.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

luthien337 said:


> I don't think that being reluctant to see people go to hell (as a Christian) is on par with going against the will of God. Hell is essentially *separation* from God; it's not where a mean god sends you when you're bad. God loves his people and wants us all with Him. Hell was not in the original design for humanity, so I don't think God wants people in hell either.


Sorry to say that, but... christians are christians because they are called to do the willing of God. If God wants to send people to hell, they are expected to agree (but not do it for god).


----------



## SquashedBanana (Nov 11, 2015)

Karla said:


> Sorry to say that, but... christians are christians because they are called to do the willing of God. If God wants to send people to hell, they are expected to agree (but not do it for god).


Yes, I completely agree! But I suppose I'm just trying to assert the difference between accepting God's will and personally relishing the idea of lost souls going to hell for eternity. I think there's a difference in the sentiment of the matter.


----------



## SquashedBanana (Nov 11, 2015)

@Doc Dangerstein

Lol yeah, I'm totally with you - the desire to condemn is found throughout history and around the entire world. I would agree that there's an emotional component there. Humans seem to have an innate desire for justice; and that need for justice can be expressed systematically/predictably/in an organized fashion via societal laws and rules. 

I think your perspective is really interesting! I can tell you have a very analytical brain for these kinds of things; it's always good hearing new perspectives and such :kitteh:


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

luthien337 said:


> Yes, I completely agree! But I suppose I'm just trying to assert the difference between accepting God's will and personally relishing the idea of lost souls going to hell for eternity. I think there's a difference in the sentiment of the matter.


Yeah, true! And the most upsetting... God could make things differently. And christians can't say anything against god, because... well he's god. :dry:


----------



## SquashedBanana (Nov 11, 2015)

Karla said:


> Yeah, true! And the most upsetting... God could make things differently. And christians can't say anything against god, because... well he's god. :dry:


Ahh well I'm not sure if I agree that God is just a mean guy who is sending people to hell, and we have to be happy about it. Sin separates us from God, but that wasn't God's plan. I don't think God enjoys having people being in hell. He wouldn't have sent Jesus to die for us if He didn't love us and want us with Him!


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

luthien337 said:


> Ahh well I'm not sure if I agree that God is just a mean guy who is sending people to hell, and we have to be happy about it. Sin separates us from God, but that wasn't God's plan. I don't think God enjoys having people being in hell. He wouldn't have sent Jesus to die for us if He didn't love us and want us with Him!


But, what if this god was...

* *




omnipotent? 
* *




Then this logic falls apart


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> I don't get what you mean?


It's just an all knowing all powerful creator imposing such superficial laws seems like a stupid idea to me. Good and evil are man-made concepts.


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

Laze said:


> It's just an all knowing all powerful creator imposing such superficial laws seems like a stupid idea to me. Good and evil are man-made concepts.


interpreting metaphors literally is a very stupid idea, agreed.

however...gravity is a man-made concept. so is evolution. so is the entire infrastructure of scientific theory.

granted...there are people in the world who question the validity of these theories because like metaphors, they're interpreting the word "theory" literally, ignorant of how empiricism works, and conclude that it means "one of several possibilities". we know these people are ARRRRRR!!!-tards and they tell us dinosaurs were put here by god to test our faith.

calling sin, which is the very basis of causality, (the most fundamental law in the entire universe), superficial, is just...lazy. there's more sense in the bible for a wise man than an idiot will find in an encyclopedia.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

One person's sin is another person's virtue. The term is subjective. I do not want a devil nor a Light Yagami on this Earth. Absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

xfatalxsnipez said:


> One person's sin is another person's virtue. The term is subjective. I do not want a devil nor a Light Yagami on this Earth. Absolute power corrupts absolutely.


Is there anyway to justify rape? Other then you were selfish?


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

EddyNash said:


> Is there anyway to justify rape? Other then you were selfish?



Depends on your definition of rape (which is a contentious issue nowadays it seems). If two people have consensual sex without saying yes verbally, is that rape to you? To some people it is. What about two people having consensual drunk sex? Is that rape? To some people it is. There is no objective or absolute morality. This Devil character in this hypothetical, you've assumed he has the same outlook on the world as you do, which might not be the case. Do you understand what I am saying?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

xfatalxsnipez said:


> Depends on your definition of rape (which is a contentious issue nowadays it seems). If two people have consensual sex without saying yes verbally, is that rape to you? To some people it is. What about two people having consensual drunk sex? Is that rape? To some people it is. There is no objective or absolute morality. This Devil character in this hypothetical, you've assumed he has the same outlook on the world as you do, which might not be the case. Do you understand what I am saying?


If both parties are drunk it is the drunk person that can be charged as being a rapist, meaning you are both raping each other and if that is the case, then its consent. It depends did they give any sort of consent at all? or did they straight up reject the request all together? However those grey areas are not all cases. Such as people being kidnapped, forced, or touched against thier will where there is ovbious struggle or ovbious rejection of the interaction all together. Obviously you dont pay attention since I listed the crimes in the original post. 

pedophiles, rapists, kidnappers


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

EddyNash said:


> If both parties are drunk it is the drunk person that can be charged as being a rapist, meaning you are both raping each other and if that is the case, then its consent. It depends did they give any sort of consent at all? or did they straight up reject the request all together? However those grey areas are not all cases. Such as people being kidnapped, forced, or touched against thier will where there is ovbious struggle or ovbious rejection of the interaction all together. Obviously you dont pay attention since I listed the crimes in the original post.
> 
> pedophiles, rapists, kidnappers


You are correct, I pretty much jumped in here :tongue: I have subsequently gone back and read the OP.The sort of Utopia you've laid out in your original post would not work out in practice. There would still be accidents, there would still be murders in self defence. what about a manslaughter charge? What if a child steals something from a shop? Are they killed? What if a war breaks out? Who does the Devil back? Often there's no clear cut right and wrong, its a matter of perspective. Let's say a man has to pay for his grandmother's medical bills, he's poor and in the current economy he's struggling to find a well enough paying job to support both himself and his grandmother and then he decides to steal car in order to finance himself. Is he killed? And if so, when? Is he killed as he's doing the act? Presumably, The Devil can tell the future so are we going to have a platitude of babies killed because the Devil is aware they are going to become criminals in the future. What about people committing fraud? You're okay with killing bullies so fraudsters are A OKAY. You've dismissed the grey area but there is plenty of it.

As a consequence of this Devil character, you've killed a shitload of men, women and children and also harboured a climate of fear which will create more unstable people and lead to more crime, which will lead to more death. 

Contrast this Devil character with an authoritarian superstate. A person killing millions whilst propagating how virtuous they are. 

How many people do you think are genuinely evil? There are morally grey people (the vast majority) and there are damaged people. The world is not a Tolkien novel.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

xfatalxsnipez said:


> You are correct, I pretty much jumped in here :tongue: I have subsequently gone back and read the OP.The sort of Utopia you've laid out in your original post would not work out in practice. There would still be accidents, there would still be murders in self defence. what about a manslaughter charge? What if a child steals something from a shop? Are they killed? What if a war breaks out? Who does the Devil back? Often there's no clear cut right and wrong, its a matter of perspective. Let's say a man has to pay for his grandmother's medical bills, he's poor and in the current economy he's struggling to find a well enough paying job to support both himself and his grandmother and then he decides to steal car in order to finance himself. Is he killed? And if so, when? Is he killed as he's doing the act? Presumably, The Devil can tell the future so are we going to have a platitude of babies killed because the Devil is aware they are going to become criminals in the future. What about people committing fraud? You're okay with killing bullies so fraudsters are A OKAY. You've dismissed the grey area but there is plenty of it.
> 
> As a consequence of this Devil character, you've killed a shitload of men, women and children and also harboured a climate of fear which will create more unstable people and lead to more crime, which will lead to more death.
> 
> ...


Doing things by accident are different then activley setting out to be a jerk for the sake of it. You can not justify someone just being a bad person with nothing but ill intentions. Also there was nothing about "Telling the future". If we are saying its the true Devil as he is thought of in the following context they would not be able to tell the future, or else punishment would be unneeded. So your conclusion is stupid. I also explained that in the original passage, so what you are really saying is "You believe its a good thing to set out to be the worst possible person you can be for the sake of it and expect nothing to happen becuase of it".


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

EddyNash said:


> Doing things by accident are different then activley setting out to be a jerk for the sake of it. You can not justify someone just being a bad person with nothing but ill intentions. Also there was nothing about "Telling the future". If we are saying its the true Devil as he is thought of in the following context they would not be able to tell the future, or else punishment would be unneeded. So your conclusion is stupid. I also explained that in the original passage, so what you are really saying is "You believe its a good thing to set out to be the worst possible person you can be for the sake of it and expect nothing to happen becuase of it".


How many people do you think actively commit crimes because "I'm evil lol"? Even Hitler falls outside this category. He was convinced the Jews were a blight on the Earth. He was convinced that the Germans needed Lebensraum. I am by no means trying to legitimise what Hitler believed in. I'm merely trying to show you that good and evil are a matter of perspective.

Oh thanks for the "No TRUE Devil would be able to see in the future", I got a chuckle from that. At the end of the day it's supernatural bs as well as being a hypothetical.

To paraphrase a Frankie Boyle bit "Of course the Devil can't see the future! He exists outside of space and time where he fucks the angels!"

You say my conclusion is stupid, but really it's your premise that's flawed.

How many people do you think fall in your description? 2? 2 and a half :tongue: ?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Laze said:


> It's just an all knowing all powerful creator imposing such superficial laws seems like a stupid idea to me. Good and evil are man-made concepts.


I still don't understand how it could be stupid?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

xfatalxsnipez said:


> How many people do you think actively commit crimes because "I'm evil lol"? Even Hitler falls outside this category. He was convinced the Jews were a blight on the Earth. He was convinced that the Germans needed Lebensraum. I am by no means trying to legitimise what Hitler believed in. I'm merely trying to show you that good and evil are a matter of perspective.
> 
> Oh, thanks for the "No TRUE Devil would be able to see in the future", I got a chuckle from that. At the end of the day, it's supernatural bs as well as being hypothetical.
> 
> ...


The premise is getting rid of people who actively hurt others and commit depraved acts without fearing the consequence. I listed the stuff such as rape for example. Some things can be justified like for example "Stealing bread to feed a needy family" but some things you really cant excuse. The fact you want to excuse them as permissible really makes no sense. Also you clearly live in a fantasy land if you really believe no one ever does bad things just becuase they are an asshole and are not detered by ethics, the fact its bringing great harm to another people or society as a whole, or the fact they could be put in prison for several years. Since this kind of stuff happens all the time.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> The premise is getting rid of people who actively hurt others and commit depraved acts without fearing the consequence. I listed the stuff such as rape for example. Some things can be justified like for example "Stealing bread to feed a needy family" but some things you really cant excuse. The fact you want to excuse them as permissible really makes no sense. Also you clearly live in a fantasy land if you really believe no one ever does bad things just becuase they are an asshole and are not detered by ethics, the fact its bringing great harm to another people or society as a whole, or the fact they could be put in prison for several years. Since this kind of stuff happens all the time.


You still haven't answered my question. How many people do you think commit crimes purely motivated by "evil"? 

There is no such thing as good and evil pal. That's been my point for a while.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

xfatalxsnipez said:


> You still haven't answered my question. How many people do you think commit crimes purely motivated by "evil"?
> 
> There is no such thing as good and evil pal. That's been my point for a while.


There is no way to count every single person that has commited a cruel act in history. Not to mention some of them are not caught so that would ruin that as well. Pretending they dont exsist though since you dont know the exact count is little ridiculous.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> There is no way to count every single person that has commited a cruel act in history. Not to mention some of them are not caught so that would ruin that as well. Pretending they dont exsist though since you dont know the exact count is little ridiculous.


"Evil" people don't exist because the idea of good vs evil is a myth. That's been my point. I reiterate since you don't seem to understand. Or maybe you just strongly disagree. Either way, I appreciated the discussion. Have a nice day.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

xfatalxsnipez said:


> "Evil" people don't exist because the idea of good vs evil is a myth. That's been my point. I reiterate since you don't seem to understand. Or maybe you just strongly disagree. Either way, I appreciated the discussion. Have a nice day.


Here ill simplify this for you. 

Morality vs immorality 

Immorality-Lack of Morality(Sense of right and wrong)
Morality-Type of morality 

While a moral compass is subjective its based on a sense of right or wrong. If you have no sense of right or wrong and are self serving you can be called "Immoral". 

Immoral = I going to have a sex with a bunch of men in order to get them to buy me things becuase I can and its so much fun 
Moral=I could have sex with men for them to buy me things but that might not be honest, I might be seen as a whore, I would feel guilty since I dont love them 

To clarify I am talking about people who dont have any reservation about totally destroying people lives for selfish gain, where the act is not nesscary or positive in any way.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

xfatalxsnipez said:


> "Evil" people don't exist because the idea of good vs evil is a myth. That's been my point. I reiterate since you don't seem to understand. Or maybe you just strongly disagree. Either way, I appreciated the discussion. Have a nice day.


"Y'all motherfuckers need Jesus"


----------



## Misaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Sinners, huh? Wonder where he'd draw the line... Would there be any of us left?


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

WamphyriThrall said:


> "Y'all motherfuckers need Jesus"


I can't tell if that's for or against my point but it actually raises another point. I was reading about Nietzsche today and he spoke about how we must move past the Judeo-Christian idea of good and evil. Our notion of good and evil comes from religious texts whilst reality is much more nuanced.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

WamphyriThrall said:


> "Y'all motherfuckers need Jesus"


This just made me laugh.



Carnivore said:


> Sinners, huh? Wonder where he'd draw the line... Would there be any of us left?


Explanation of whos on the list in original post.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

xfatalxsnipez said:


> I can't tell if that's for or against my point but it actually raises another point. I was reading about Nietzsche today and he spoke about how we must move past the Judeo-Christian idea of good and evil. Our notion of good and evil comes from religious texts whilst reality is much more nuanced.


I'm pretty sure most people would consider killing, raping, murdering "bad", if not downright evil. Certainly, there have been laws against them for... oh, a long time, and seem to be universal.


----------

